# Superbowl ABTs - now with Qview.



## billm75 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm making up a small batch of ABTs for me and momma to enjoy during the big game tonight.  These will go on the grill later on today, but I thought I'd share the process pics that I already have, and will update when they're ready to eat.







8 humongous jalapenos, my colby/jack shred and some thick hickory smoked bacon.






Cut, seeded and cored.  You'll see that I don't slice in half, I just slice them open along the length, like little canoes.  The cut off pieces get diced and mixed into the cheese stuffing.






Like I said, diced jalapenos and shredded cheese blended together.






I stuff 'em to the bursting point, making sure to get as much into the nose of the pepper as possible.






And here are all 8 of them, wrapped in a slice of bacon each, just dying to get on the grill.

It's going to be tough to wait until later to cook these bad boys up, but I'll have to keep myself busy making pulled pork and bbq bean nachos or something.  ;)


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

now they look yumo for you and the wife.


----------

